# Can anti-rattle clips be adjusted without removing the caliper?



## theillien (Sep 30, 2010)

I just replaced my rear rotors and pads. In the process, I managed to set the anti-rattle clips off-center on one of the calipers and it is rubbing on the rotor. Can I pull/push it without taking the caliper off or is it not worth the effort and just better to remove the caliper?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It’d be difficult if it was possible. If you can get a bite on the clip with a set of needle nose locking pliers, you may be able to leverage the clip over and save it. If that doesn’t work pull the caliper off and have a set of replacement clips ready to install.

At least you don’t have to wind the pistons back into the calipers back in again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leinho (Apr 30, 2017)

theillien said:


> I just replaced my rear rotors and pads. In the process, I managed to set the anti-rattle clips off-center on one of the calipers and it is rubbing on the rotor. Can I pull/push it without taking the caliper off or is it not worth the effort and just better to remove the caliper?


IMHO better to remove. 

Enviado desde mi S41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## theillien (Sep 30, 2010)

I was able to mitigate the squealing. Fortunately, the rubbing was on the car-side of the rotor so I simply tapped it a little. It is only minor now and not annoying. I plan on ordering some new clips and replacing them at some point just to fully complete the brake job.


----------

